# Writing Tips



## WG Story Drone (Oct 23, 2005)

It occurs to me that a link to Wilson Barbers' Tips for Submission is plenty applicable to this Story Board . . .


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 24, 2005)

Can we add anything onto that like:
Form a basic structure before writing
Have a rough concept of the ideas you are dealing with
Make sure you think about it, and finish it (one is guilty of that). 
Also have a second set of eyes proofread the piece, but make sure you have the final view before submission.


----------

